# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  تأهل المحرق والبسيتين إلى الدور قبل النهائي لكأس ملك البحرين

## ساقي العطاشا

تأهل المحرق والبسيتين إلى الدور قبل النهائي لكأس ملك البحرين   15 فبراير 2008:
DPA ©

تأهل فريقا المحرق والبسيتين إلى الدور قبل النهائي لبطولة كأس ملك البحرين لكرة القدم بفوز الأول على ضيفه الأهلي 2/صفر وفوز البسيتين على مضيفه الحد 6/3 اليوم الجمعة في دور الثمانية للبطولة.

وفي المباراة الأولى تقدم محمد سالمين بهدف للمحرق في الدقيقة 76 ثم أضاف زميله البرازيلي نلسون سلفار(ريكو) الهدف الثاني للفريق في الدقيقة الأخيرة من اللقاء.

وسيلتقي المحرق في الدور قبل النهائي للبطولة مع ضيفه البسيتين يوم الثلاثاء المقبل الذي سيشهد مواجهة بين الرفاع والنجمة في المباراة الأخرى بالدور قبل النهائي،

----------

